# MPTC 20Hr Reserve and Advanced Firearms Training Classes - Spring 2016



## AUXCAPT (Mar 13, 2004)

The Massachusetts Volunteer Law Enforcement Officer Association (MA-VLEOA) www.mavleoa.org and the Massachusetts Law Enforcement Firearms Instructors and Armorers Association (MLEFIAA) www.mlefiaa.org will once again run several training programs this spring. The training is being held in a convenient Central Massachusetts location.

The following classes have been scheduled and are open for registration:

*MPTC 20Hr Reserve Firearms Training*- April 1, 2 and 9 2016 - Click here for more information and to register: MPTC 20 Hour Reserve Firearms Training Course

_*Patrol Rifle*_ *-* May 6 and 7, 2016 Click here for more information and to register: Patrol Rifle

_*Advanced Reserve Firearms Training*_ - June 4 2016 Click here for more information and to register: Advanced Reserve Firearms Training Course

_*Tactical Shotgun*_ - June 10 and 11, 2016 Click here for more information and to register: Tactical Shotgun

MPTC Master Instructors for these class will include Joe Picariello, Todd Bailey and Bill Peterson from MLEFIAA.

Please take a few moments to review student feedback and pictures from the past reserve firearms training we held, you can find this at www.mavleoa.org

PM me with any specific questions you may have.


----------



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

Please don't let Chief Hicks, Professor Nolan, or J809 see this...........it's MALEIFA (MPTC) certified training to the same standards as FT folks..........


----------

